
A new message on coronavirus in hard-hit areas: Don’t get tested - pgrote
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/21/coronavirus-testing-strategyshift/
======
rdthree
Brought to you by the same people that told you that you don’t need masks or
ppe

